# Just seen a lump on Gerbils bum



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Just put the gerbils out for some exercise and the black one has a lump right underneath his bottom. Typical I find this when the vets aren't open. Has anyone else experienced this? 

He's still eating & drinking and getting around his tank, but seems a bit more lethargic. So hopefully it's nothing serious. He's running around just now like usual. I think it's bothering him though coz he keeps putting his head down there like it's irritating him.

What do you think the vet will do? Just remove it?


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, even though no-one has replied  my gerbil is fine thanks!

Took him to the vets tonight and it was just an infected sore, and she's given me some cream to apply.

Just in case anyone's interested ?! :confused1:


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry don't have gerbils. But glad your little one's okay:thumbup:


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Also next time you need help with any small animals post in the 'Rodent' Section. I find more people us it and that were i go if i need any help


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah sorry nobody replied to your thread  I'm glad to hear that the little gerbil is ok.

I dont tend to look up in this bit as much as I do the 'rodent' bit. Perhaps that's the same with alot of other people and that's why your post wasn't answered.


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks everyone, I'm really glad he's ok!! It was so nice when he re-united with his mate, he must have been wondering where he'd gone and came running up to him, so lovely! xx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awww only just read this thread. . I'm glad your little gerbil is okay


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

gerbilmad said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks everyone, I'm really glad he's ok!! It was so nice when he re-united with his mate, he must have been wondering where he'd gone and came running up to him, so lovely! xx


Aawwww bless.

You could have taken both of them to the vets  It's what I do for all of my animals that are in pairs/groups. If one of them needs to be taken in then I take their partner/s, I find it helps them stay a little calmer as they have someone to snuggle with still.


----------



## gerbilmad (Oct 28, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Aawwww bless.
> 
> You could have taken both of them to the vets  It's what I do for all of my animals that are in pairs/groups. If one of them needs to be taken in then I take their partner/s, I find it helps them stay a little calmer as they have someone to snuggle with still.


Oh yes, I never thought of that! There were two rather large dogs in the waiting room who seemed very interested in the carrier, but little Dec was oblivious thank goodness! Ha ha. 
Anyway I'm applying the cream to it's little bottom, poor thing, and it seems to be clearing up!

xx


----------

